# Have no the necessary permissions to save the file



## ddbuck19 (Mar 20, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 10

Hi all. Glad to join the community!
I was given a Adobe Photoshop file to do a simple changes. But Photoshop won't let me save it.
After saving the file this error message occurred:
You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file.
Also
Failure to save
What's going on? Is anybody able to help with this please?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2018)

The location where you opened the file in your filesystem is designated read only.  Or the file itself has been set to read only.  Use the "Save As" function in Photoshop to create a new edited copy of the file.  You may need to then import this file into LR to access it in LR.


----------



## brobb (Mar 28, 2018)

Restart your computer and open Photoshop as an administrator (Right click - Run as Administrator). If that helps, it could be a permissions issue. You can find more detailed information about Photoshop  recovery here.


----------

